

Airbnb: Not Necessarily a Wolf, but It’s No Lamb Either [Update] - mgalka
http://blog.revaluate.com/airbnb-necessarily-wolf-lamb-either

======
mgalka
Would love to get some opinion about this analysis. Does the sharing need to
be regulated?

